# [SOLVED] Oblivion for PC won't even open!



## Hastile (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys! So I just recently bought Oblivion and Torchlight for PC from steam, but it won't even open. After it finally finished downloading I clicked to launch Oblivion, and everything was fine.. I got to the starting menu with "Play" "Technical Support" etc... and when I clicked play, I get the error: "Failed to initialize renderer. GetAdapterDesc() failed." Thats in a normal little error box. Another one pops up too that just says "Oblivion" and in the box its just all black. Oh and it makes me pointer disappear so I have to alt ctrl del to task manage close them. I really want to play so if someone could help that would be GREAAAAATTT! 

Here is the result of a system scan I did. Sorry it's sooo long, but when looking for a solution, everyone was responding with was "please port your system specs!".

Please take note I am terrible at the computer language. So if you could like to me like I'm handicapped, that would be great.
Please help! :sigh:

Edit: Oh! I forgot! I also downloaded Torchlight on Steam. That game opens the start screen very briefly then closes and I get the error "FAILED GAME CREATION". Lol so basically I can't play games. Back when I was browsing for solutions to that, someone said a problem might be that in my DirectX Diagnostic "Direct Draw Acceleration", "Direct 3D Acceleration", and "AGP Texture Acceleration" all say Not Available...
Just thought I'd mention that if it helps!


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/11/2009, 13:49:10
       Machine name: USUARIO-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
       System Model: G1S                 
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 998MB used, 3332MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
     Manufacturer: (Standard display types)
        Chip type: NVIDIA
         DAC type: 8 bit
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_15151043&REV_A1
   Display Memory: n/a
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
    Shared Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
      Driver Name: vga
   Driver Version: 6.00.6001.18000 (English)
      DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 1/20/2008 20:24:50, 10752 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4747-11CF-A335-64220EC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0407
        SubSys ID: 0x15151043
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Not Available
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660&SUBSYS_10431339&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 01:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660&SUBSYS_10431339&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 01:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 01:36:49, 235520 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line In (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 01:36:49, 235520 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 01:36:49, 235520 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: LCM
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B05, 0x1726
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2834
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x048E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a04
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x048E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 0.9 GB
Total Space: 91.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK1646GSX

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 7.8 GB
Total Space: 61.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK1646GSX

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:02, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11008086&REV_61\FF2B8BE500
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw4v32.sys, 11.05.0000.0032 (English), 9/26/2007 12:12:22, 2251776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4c32.dll, 11.05.0000.0000 (English), 8/27/2007 17:12:00, 745472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4r32.dll, 11.05.0000.0000 (English), 8/27/2007 17:12:58, 2777088 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A01&SUBSYS_2A018086&REV_03\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:00, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:00, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_13391043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:22, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2847
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2847&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2845&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2843&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.00.0001.1001 (English), 4/25/2007 10:17:36, 277784 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_F3\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2360&SUBSYS_13481043&REV_02\4&79678F6&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys, 1.17.0017.0000 (English), 4/11/2007 22:18:34, 48000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\JGOGO.sys, 5.00.3790.0001 (English), 2/7/2006 17:52:58, 6912 bytes

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12\4&2B5E3E95&0&0CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/14/2006 16:35:20, 37376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 5/6/2005 18:06:00, 16480 bytes

     Name: Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12\4&2B5E3E95&0&0AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 1.00.0000.0009 (Japanese), 11/16/2005 19:28:32, 28928 bytes

     Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_05\4&2B5E3E95&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:21, 61952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:21, 53376 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_22\4&2B5E3E95&0&09F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:21, 88576 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12\4&2B5E3E95&0&0BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/3/2004 11:00:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 1.00.0002.0005 (Japanese), 12/22/2005 16:02:22, 51840 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_11F51043&REV_01\10EC816800
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.196.0803.2007 (English), 8/3/2007 08:44:58, 91648 bytes

     Name: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_15151043&REV_A1\4&395D415B&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:02, 26112 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18322
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18322
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18322
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18322
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18322
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18322
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line In (High Definition Audio ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Mixed capture,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18322

Video Capture Sources:
USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18322
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18322
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18322
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18322

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*

Hi Hastile and welcome to TFS,

According to your DXlog you have basic VGA drivers installed.
According to your Vendor ID you have a NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra installed. 
If so and this is correct please download the latest Nvidia drivers here for that card.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_195.62_whql.html


----------



## Hastile (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Hi Hastile and welcome to TFS,
> 
> According to your DXlog you have basic VGA drivers installed.
> According to your Vendor ID you have a NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra installed.
> ...


Okay great, thanks you! I will give this a try, and see what happens, then post the result.
Also, I have never dealt with drivers much.. is downloading and installing this new driver self explanitory or will it have to be extracted and moved to special folders, and all the stuff?


----------



## Hastile (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*

Alright, so I downloaded it, and it was very self explanitory. Was using Firefox, so just opened the files, I had it run, it opened and started to instal, then it said an error: 
"The NVIDIA setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit."
:sigh:
I noticed a sticker on my laptop that says Graphics by NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256MB. Maybe you thought I had a different graphics card since you mentioned a 6800?
If you have any more ideas or anyone else has some ideas I'd really appreciate it! I don't currently have my desktop, just my laptop here, so I want to play games on it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*

It's possible, the method Karlos used was experimental so it may have yielded incorrect results.

Go to here for the drivers for your videocard.


----------



## Hastile (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> It's possible, the method Karlos used was experimental so it may have yielded incorrect results.
> 
> Go to here for the drivers for your videocard.


Woot! So I got the right drivers.. However, Oblivion still doesn't work.  Same message. So why do I say "woot"? Well, Torchlight works now. lol. So I'm happy, thank you very much guys! 
I would still like to play Oblivion though..  Anyone know what the problem could be if updating the video card driver just fixed one game's problem?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*

Run the Oblivion Launcher and click Options, then in the Graphics Card box select your graphics card, close the launcher, and then start Oblivion


----------



## Hastile (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion for PC won't even open!*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Run the Oblivion Launcher and click Options, then in the Graphics Card box select your graphics card, close the launcher, and then start Oblivion


Perfect! That was the problem.  Thanks a ton.. I've never gotten answers so fast and accurate before.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working. =)

Enjoy the game.


----------

